# Saddle Bag Must-Haves!



## DocsPocoSanBar (Jul 22, 2014)

Just curious as to what everyone 'must have' when they are out on the trails! (I apologize in advance if this topic has been posted before!)

I do a fair bit of trail riding around my barn and I don't usually take anything with me if I am going to be under an hour. However if I am gearing up for a longer ride then I pack some essentials!

- Water bottle
- Couple of granola bars
- Small bottle of sunscreen (for me and my horse)
- Small travel size spray bottle of bug spray (found a 4 pack of bottles at Ikea!)
- Hoof pick
- Pocket Knife

and I am drawing a blank, I am sure I have a few more items in there...!


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

dont forget the beer!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Why on earth would you want beer while riding? After, sure (though I prefer cider), but if you take it along it gets warm, and shaken up. Much nicer to have it in ice chest or fridge, where it stays cold.

For the OP, I'd add toilet paper to the list. And a windbreaker or sweater, depending on weather.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

In my travel pack I have a hoof pick, small fold-up knife, wire cutters, vet wrap, clean gauze pads, clean cloths to use as a pressure bandaid, small thin extra rope. We ride a lot in the woods and I think horses can cut a leg on the dead branches hence the vet wrap and pads to stop any bleeding ( I have heard of this happening a couple of times).


----------



## kaitlynbowles (Sep 30, 2013)

To add to everyone's lists, I always take a rope halter, and it's usually the one with rings on the side to allow it to be used as an emergency side pull bridle. I hate leaving a halter under my bridle, so I also use it whenever we take an extended break on the trails.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Take whiskey instead - no shaking up worries and well I prefer my shots neat!

I usually don't take saddle bags with me unless they are longer rides (2+ hours) but carry the basics. Bug spray, small first aid, snacks and drinks, hoof pick, poncho and some carrots for the horses. I ride in a side pull so no halter necessary!


----------



## ahop (Feb 7, 2011)

Emergency contact info in the saddle bag just in case the horse and rider gets separated.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

newspaper. more durable than toilet paper so it wont fall apart in your saddlebags and all you have to do is scrunch it up a few times and smooth it out again and it softens it up. And you can read it before you use it.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I carry a leather man it has a lot on it just in case


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

babywipes, water, a snack, a knife, and in my pocket I always carry an altoids tin with a couple of teabags, some hard candy, a bullion cube or 2, and a way to make fire. This is a lesson learned the hard way, went on a ride with a few friends I hadn't seen in a while, on a trail I was very familiar with. We were so busy catching up that we missed the turn back to the trailhead, and had to spend the night in the woods with no food or fire and nothing in our bellies. The situation may never arise again, but if it does I will be prepared.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

6gun Kid said:


> babywipes, water, a snack, a knife, and in my pocket I always carry an altoids tin with a couple of teabags, some hard candy, a bullion cube or 2, and a way to make fire. This is a lesson learned the hard way, went on a ride with a few friends I hadn't seen in a while, on a trail I was very familiar with. We were so busy catching up that we missed the turn back to the trailhead, and had to spend the night in the woods with no food or fire and nothing in our bellies. The situation may never arise again, but if it does I will be prepared.


Lol teabags and bullion cubes? If you are forced to camp out have to make sure your food still has flavor huh? What do you heat the water for the tea in


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I carry a headlamp, small led flashlite, about 50 feet of parachute cord, leather gloves, first-aid stuff, map, waterproof matches and fire starter, couple of rolls of vet wrap, and a 42" bandana...


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You are all so prepared <3


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

evilamc said:


> Lol teabags and bullion cubes? If you are forced to camp out have to make sure your food still has flavor huh? What do you heat the water for the tea in


 whoops forgot to mention this is my water bottle
http://www.amazon.com/Klean-Kanteen...RW/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_1_0/184-9885149-7373334


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes also carry Gerber multi-tool pliers, charged cell phone, extra knives, rope,headlamps or tactical small flashlite, toilet paper or baby wipes, horse and rider first aid stuff ,water,fruit cups, compass /ETC . 
The idea is to brainstorm trip ride with others on ride so different riders carry different gear if going with more than by yourself.
Like to carry also one of my scabbards with Marlin 444 or Browning BLR 7MM mag where laws permit.


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

Didn't see anyone mention a cellphone? That's always good to have in case of emergencies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Gossip said:


> Didn't see anyone mention a cellphone? That's always good to have in case of emergencies.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Only if you have service.....and in many places I ride....no service..so it's just a camera at that point.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Out riding today I actually used something from my little pack that I carry. Needed the hoof pick. That is the first time in many years that I have acutally needed anything in it and sometimes wonder why I bother to take it but you never know. I carry a cell phone with me but that is on my belt so if I come off, I have it with me and as someone else said you don't always get reception so can't always depend on it.


----------

